# Tarpon Tips Advice



## tbb82 (Jun 10, 2009)

Going to try to do more Tarpon fishing this summer, I've tried my hand several times over the last few years and have had no success. I typically launch from Dauphin Island late June and early August well before daylight, net up a livewell full of pogies and then cross dixie bar and head east from Ft Morgan. I usually run along just barely on plane for 7-8 miles just looking for them I usally try to stay 100-200yds off the beach, Ive never spotted a school. Then I usually decide that I am messing up and Im never going to catch anything without a bait in the water so I shut down and toss out a bait or two with no weight and one with an oz or so of weight and and one with a 1/4 oz or so of weight and just drift along with the current with my baits 30-40yds behind my boat. 

Ive hooked an caught sharks, redfish, king mackeral, spanish, bluefish, jack cravelle, bonito...... its pretty non stop with something that will give a good fight but Ive never spotted or hooked any tarpon.

So am I too far off the beach, not far enough off the beach? Should I continue to motor along until I actually spot a school of fish? Am I not going far enough to the east? Is there a general area that is usually a good starting point? When do they typically start showing up on the Alabama beaches? 

Any help/advice would be welcome, Im also thinking of maybe trailering over to Pensacola a few times to give them a shot this year.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Go on the slick calm mornings when you can see the tarpon rolling. Have no idea why you are not seeing them. We never fail to see them but we fish out of Pensacola and Destin. I would cast a live ly, or cigar minnow out in front of the fish, or toss a swimbait at them. They are just starting their migration now. I would stay around 400 yards off shore and look inward.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

I agree. I don't know why you aren't seeing them either. I would find a spot that is holding bait, or better yet, one that consistently holds bait because of currents, and anchor in that spot. Usually in about 20 feet of water right off the second bar. Anchor there and put baits out. I use balloons for two rods and one or two down deep and keep one or two ready for casting. Fort Morgan area has some great locations. You will see guys anchored up with balloons. Don't crowd them - be courteous, but note the "line" they are on off the bar. that's the line the fishing are traveling.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

From DI I find that the further east I go the more fish I see. Don't be afraid to go all the way to the pier and beyond.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

Follow up question: is this strictly a beach fishery around Pensacola. I know tarpon get up into Mobile Bay (where is a question that I have not answered), but do they gather in Pensacola Pass in any numbers to speak of? Can you fish for them deep in there like one would fish for them in Boca Grande Pass? And do they move up into Pensacola Bay anywhere?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Subscribed... this is interesting.


----------



## tbb82 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input! I truly appreciate it

I was wondering if I was going far enough to the east and from the info here it seems that I may not be or I would be better off to continue cruising along and looking vs getting impatient and going with the thought process that "I'll never catch one unless I put a bait in the water". (I'm not sure if that means I'm patient or impatient when I think about it)

I may try to trailer over to Pensacola soon and give them a try, I really think that I could be in good fishing water more quickly if I trailered over that way instead of trailering from Mobile down to Dauphin Island and then running way over to the east. Getting home is a different story with the I10 traffic nightmare.

Where would be a good launch location in Pensacola if I where coming from the west and wanted to fish the beach?

I'll be sure to let you guys know how it all goes.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

I launch at Boggy Point at Perdido Pass and fish from there. I'm about to try Galvez Landing and go out Pensacola Pass. Both are around a 90 minute drive from Mobile.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Attitude said:


> Follow up question: is this strictly a beach fishery around Pensacola. I know tarpon get up into Mobile Bay (where is a question that I have not answered), but do they gather in Pensacola Pass in any numbers to speak of? Can you fish for them deep in there like one would fish for them in Boca Grande Pass? And do they move up into Pensacola Bay anywhere?


They will be thick in Pensacola Bay in about a month or so. Sometimes they are very finicky when they get in the bay. I caught one yesterday off Okaloosa Island Pier.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

hey tbb82, I sent you a PM. Check your inbox.


----------

